# Fluff!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a cute picture Rosie


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That is an incredibly cute photo!!!  And it's nice and clear, most of my fluff pics blur.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! Willow has been in the tumble dryer!!!!  That is a brilliant photo Rosie.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww. Williow looks adorable.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Willow is so cute and fluffy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol! What a funny fluff! Nice capture Rosie!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Aww, excellent photo!

Blurry fluffs. lol


----------

